# Don't trespass in Georgia.



## jojoofu (Apr 8, 2017)

I decided to take a shortcut across a farm in Georgia to get to another road. The cops got called and they arrested me for trespassing even though I was already off the property. I told the judge the arrest was "bull shit" I was just passing through and I didn't steal or destroy any property and I got put away for almost 2 months.

Feels good to be free again and no I wouldn't take it back that was some bull shit. I could understand a warning or few days in the slammer but that was over the top.


----------



## Tony Pro (Apr 8, 2017)

Two months for walking across a field...I can't believe that shit.
Nor can I believe that the type of person who calls in a 'crime' like that is actually alive and walking on this planet. Some people don't realize that type of pig-headedness has serious consequences for other people. Dude probably feels like a caped superhero.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 8, 2017)

The cops and the justice system in Georgia are super fucken crooked. Its pretty much a joke how fucken ridiculous their policies are.


----------



## jojoofu (Apr 8, 2017)

Tony Pro said:


> Two months for walking across a field...I can't believe that shit.
> Nor can I believe that the type of person who calls in a 'crime' like that is actually alive and walking on this planet. Some people don't realize that type of pig-headedness has serious consequences for other people. Dude probably feels like a caped superhero.



It was more because I cursed at the judge. I probably would have walked out after a night in jail if I hadn't done that. I still think it was dumb to be arrested for trespassing when I clearly was off the property and intended no harm. The cop was being a total ass too. Normally I'm quite friendly with the police and they never give me any problems. I think this particular cop was taking some anger out on me.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 8, 2017)

Did you lose all your belongings? A lot of jails aren't holding anything anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Apr 8, 2017)

True story. Years ago, I parked my SUV next to a railway south of Unadilla, GA to watch for trains. I was also parked next to a corn field. Some guy in a truck pulled up next to me and I asked him "Am I trespassing?" and he said yes. I was able to leave at that rate and never got called in or nothing.

In a way, Georgia decided to be more strict with many common laws including trespassing. Only dumber politicians can make punishments more severe.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 8, 2017)

Yea cursing at the judge would do it.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Apr 9, 2017)

jojoofu said:


> I decided to take a shortcut across a farm in Georgia to get to another road. The cops got called and they arrested me for trespassing even though I was already off the property. I told the judge the arrest was "bull shit" I was just passing through and I didn't steal or destroy any property and I got put away for almost 2 months.
> 
> Feels good to be free again and no I wouldn't take it back that was some bull shit. I could understand a warning or few days in the slammer but that was over the top.



Holy shit that sucks bro!!


----------

